# Pepsi-Cola bottles and carrier



## jesshall27 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello!  I recently decided to start collecting old bottles.  I found an old Pepsi Cola tin carrier and a Pepsi Cola Sparkling bottle.  I've noticed there are different states listed on the bottles and at the antique shops they make sure to label them on the tags.  Does anyone know anything about these bottles?  Do the different states mean anything special?  Also, how can I date the bottles?  Anything and everything about these bottles will be helpful information!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## botlguy (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a question that may help Jess also. Is there a good, reasonably priced Pepsi Cola bottle reference book available that tells what Pepsi collectors are looking for?       Jim


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 17, 2015)

Jesse you might check out these. http://www.amazon.com/s/r...i+cola+collectors+book


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 17, 2015)

I think your talking about this style of bottle. Yes most of the time the date codes are on the bottom of the bottle. People like to collect bottles from there own state ect. some states are harder to find than others.[attachment=pepsi x3 (2 single... 1 double dot).jpg]


----------



## jesshall27 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, those are the style bottles I am curious about.  Just trying to find as much information as I can.  Thank you for that Amazon link, that helps a lot!


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 17, 2015)

Those 'basket weave' style bottles were used in the 40's & 50's. Here is a large thread on those kind of bottles with a lot of research done by a knowledgeable (is that spelled correctly?) member on this forum. These kind are very collectable. http://www.antique-bottle...N-PATTERN-m623330.aspx


----------



## botlguy (Feb 17, 2015)

While it will take me a LLOOONG time to digest all that, it will be quite helpful picking for you all. I'll let you know if I run across something rare. Thanks for posting that / those link(s).          Jim


----------



## jesshall27 (Feb 17, 2015)

Here are some photos


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 18, 2015)

Your bottle is a 'single dot'  from 1958. the 58 on the bottom tells the year. 'Single Dot' refers to the dash between Pepsi & Cola. Before 1951 it was a 'double dot' 2 dashes between Pepsi & Cola. Your bottle was made by Temperglas a brand name used by I think Brockway glass company. I think its a fairly common bottle. Although I am not an expert I do collect Pepsi bottles.  Type in pepsi double dot in the forum search and a ton of stuff should come up. also check out these sites.

http://www.antiquebottles.com/pepsi/http://usasoda.com/pepsindex.htm


----------

